# Working while waiting for Residence Permit



## .209400 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi,

I am an Irish native and my girlfriend is Brazilian. We have moved to London this month on an EEA Family permit. We are not married but have been living together for over 3 years.

We are both currently looking for jobs and have been offered some positions.

1. Even though we are not married can she legally work since she has the EEA Family Permit? (We have been under the assumption that she can)

2. We have read that, when applying for the EEA2, some unmarried partners have received a Certificate of Application where the UKBA states they "cannot confirm the right to work". If she is already working by then what would this mean to her employer? They would have already accepted her family permit as an indication of her right to work based on the previous assessment of the HO.

Surely the initial six months of unrestricted work of the Family Permit would remain intact? Does the COA letter actually "disallow" you from working or is it just not extending the duration of the FP?


Thanks for your time!
Andrew


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


flightrisker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Irish native and my girlfriend is Brazilian. We have moved to London this month on an EEA Family permit. We are not married but have been living together for over 3 years.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum!

1) Indeed, for as long as she has a valid Family Permit she is allowed to work.
2) If COA states that right of work cannot be confirmed, then the obvious: she has to stop working, otherwise the employer will be subject to hefty fines.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## .209400 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the reply!

Just to confirm, she'd need to stop working at the end of the family permit period, or upon recieving the COA?

She has about 5 months left on the FP. If she applied for RP this week and got the COA would she need to stop working immediately or in 5 months?

Cheers!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd say when EEA permit expires.


----------



## .209400 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok, so if she starts work now and we apply for the RP and (hopefully) get it back within 5 months she should be able to work uninterrupted? The only scenario where she'd have to stop working would be if the EEA Family Permit expires before the RP is return.

Is this correct?

Thanks again!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## eleanore.sauls (Jan 3, 2013)

Good Day,

I am a South African, married to a EEA National, Bulgarian whom is exercising treating rights in England, by working as a Self-employed. 

He is just stressing us all out a bit and just need some clarification.

We entered the UK in February with a Family Permit. I applied for a Residence card in May. The UKBA issued a COA on the 13 May 2013, stating the will make a decision in the next six months from that date, that I can work while the application is under consideration. 

6 Months will be 13 November. If I don't hear from them, should I contact them? I am very positive that I will get my Residence card, but my husband is ''the stress-on'' - which is the reason for me asking this question........ If they decline my Residence Permit Application, do I have to stop working? Can I re-apply, and if i get a COA again, will I be able to work again another 6 months from then? Or will I have to leave the UK and re-apply for a family permit outside of the UK, in order to re-apply again upon re-entering the UK for the Residence Permit?

If you could answer all my questions above, it would be much appreciated.

Thank you

Eleanore


----------

